# TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?



## bundymania (19. Oktober 2009)

*TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

Hallo zusammen,

bereits im Vorfeld wurden die Erwartungen an diese neue Lüfterserie ziemlich hoch gesteckt, so konnte man bereits einige Monate vor dem tatsächlichen Verkaufsstart Konstruktionszeichnungen und Designstudien in diversen Foren begutachten, die auf sehr gute Leistungen und eine bisher nie dagewesene Optik hoffen ließen.
Die im Sauerland ansässige Firma TFC - The Feser Company, bekannt geworden durch ihre Radiatoren und andere Produkte aus dem Wasserkühlungsbereich, hatte es sich zum Ziel gesetzt, eine neue Lüfterserie anzubieten, besonders für den Betrieb auf Radiatoren optimiert sind. Die Lüfter sollten sage und schreibe 55mm hoch sein und so passte auch der Name Triebwerk sehr gut.
In enger Zusammenarbeit mit dem Lüfterspezialisten Blacknoise, u.a. bekannt durch sehr hochwertige Produkte wie die Multiframe Lüfterserie, wurden 2 Lüfter entwickelt, die an Größe und Leistung bisher alle erhältlichen 120mm Lüfter übertreffen sollten.
So wurden die Lüfter auch nicht minder als "die ultimativen Radiatorlüfter" im Vorfeld beworben.
Ob die hohen Erwartungen letztendlich erfüllt werden können, soll nun mein Vergleichstest aufzeigen !
Für die Triebwerke wurde übrigens eine Webseite ins Leben gerufen, die unter der URL TFC TRIEBWERK - THE ULTIMATE RADIATOR FAN zu erreichen ist.




Zunächst möchte ich euch die derzeit 2 erhältlichen Varianten etwas näher vorstellen:



Feser Triebwerk TK-121 LS





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










*Technische Details:* 

Maße: 120 x 120 x 55 mm (BxHxT)
Material: Kunststoff
Lautstärke: 21 dB(A)
Drehzahl: 1.200 U/Min
Airflow: max. 104,7 m³/h
Luftdruck: 1,62 mm-H2O
Startspannung: 5,5 V
Spannung: 12 V
Leistungsaufnahme: 1,56 W / 0,13 - 0,19 A
Lebenserwartung: 100.000 h
Feser Triebwerk TK-122 MS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Technische Details: 


•Maße: 120 x 120 x 55 mm (BxHxT)
•Gewicht: 190 g
•Material: Kunststoff
•Lautstärke: 30 dB(A)
•Drehzahl: 1.800 U/Min
•Airflow: max. 150 m³/h
•Luftdruck: 3,38 mm-H2O
•Startspannung: 4,5 V
•Spannung: 12 V
•Leistungsaufnahme: 3,48 W / 0,29 - 0,51 A
•Lebenserwartung: 80.000 h



Die hier vorgestellten Triebwerkslüfter haben eine Lüftervorkammer (Shroud) aufgrund ihrer enormen Höhe von 55mm quasi bereits "eingebaut"
Dadurch wird der Totpunkt über der Lüfternabe bis auf ein Minimum reduziert, welches zu besseren Temperaturen führt.
Die Lüfter sind für eine saugende Montage optimiert. Passende Schrauben in 2 Größen sowie div. Kabel und Adapter gehören zum Lieferumfang.
Die Auslieferung erfolgt in einer farbigen Retailverpackung. Aufgrund des beiligenden Verbindungskabels, lassen sich die Lüfter untereinander
koppeln, sodaß nur ein Kabel notwendig ist, um die Lüfter im Mehrfachbetrieb mit Strom zu versorgen. 
Diese nützliche Maßnahme reduziert einen "Kabelsalat" effektiv - eine gute Idee, der hoffentlich andere Hersteller folgen werden !
Ferner sind alle Kabel schwarz gesleeved und mit schwarzen Steckern versehen, hier wurde an die Modder gedacht.
Die Lüfter verfügen über integrierte Entkoppler, welche aus einem weichen gummiähnlichen Material bestehen und recht effektiv arbeiten.
Aufgrund der besonders tiefen Rotorblätter, sind die Triebwerke in der Lage, deutlich mehr Luft bei gleicher Drehzahl zu transportieren,
als es bei handelsüblichen 120mm Lüftern der Fall ist. Zudem wird der Luftdruck merkbar gesteigert, ohne die Lautstärke zu erhöhen.
Davon profitieren besonders Radiatoren ab einer Höhe von 50mm. Daher wurde für diesen Vergleichstest ein TFC Monsta Radiator gewählt.
Die Lüfter basieren wie bereits erwähnt, auf der vielfach ausgezeichneten Noiseblocker Technologie und arbeiten sehr leise !




*Testsystem:*


Banchetto 101 Bench Station 
Gigabyte GA EX58 Extreme 
Mips Fusionblock Nickel
i7 920 @4Ghz @1.40V (Bioseinstellung)
Seasonic M12D-850 
Patriot Viper DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 
Watercool HEATKILLER® CPU Rev3.0 1366 vernickelt @ A-C-Shop 
EVGA GTX 275 (nicht eingebunden)
TFC Xchanger Monsta Extreme 420/360 White 
Aquaero VFD 
Laing DDC-1T+ mit Koolance Deckel 
 Noise Destructor v1.1 Pumpenentkoppler 
AlphacoolHF 38 Cape Cyclone 250 AGB
Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 
CPC Metall Schnelltrennkupplungen
Feser 16/10 Schlauch + Tüllen Anschlüsse 
3x Wassertemp Sensoren (2x T-Line, 1x im AGB (G 1/4") )
1x dig. Sensor im AGB zur Kalibrierung
3x dig. Thermometer zur Raumtemp. Messung (Mittelwert)
verwendete Wärmeleitpaste: GELID GC Extreme 
Zum Einsatz kam die Feser One Fertigmischung UV Clear/Blue
ArctiClean zur Reinigung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Testablauf:*

Sämtliche Lüfter wurden für den Testbetrieb auf einem TFC Monsta Radiator montiert. Das System wurde mit Prime95 zunächst 1 Stunde ausgelastet, dann erfolgten im Abstand von 5 Minuten 3 Aufzeichnungen der Messwerte, woraus der Mittelwert verwendet wurde.
Bei der Montage wurden jeweils die passenden Gaskets für 120mm und 140mm Lüfter verwendet. Die Montage erfolgte zunächst
im blasenden Betrieb, danach zusätzlich saugend bei den 2 Triebwerkslüftern, aufgrund der bereits erwähnten Optimierung.
Die Testdurchgänge wurden bei 550 U/Min. , 800 U/Min. , 1200 U/Min. , 1400 U/Min. und 1700 U/Min. durchgeführt.
Entsprechend der verwendeten Lüfter mit den jeweils möglichen Modellen. Nach jedem Testdurchlauf wurden Lüfter und besonders
der Radiator per Druckluft und Pinsel vom Staub befreit, um ein bestmögliches unverfälschtes Resultat zu erzielen.
Aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Lüftergrößen und vor allen Dingen der Luftfördermengen, ist es natürlich ein teils "unfairer" Vergleich.
Ich bitte dies beim Betrachten der Ergebnisstabellen zu beachten ! Wichtig war mir in erster Linie der Vergleich mit anderen 120mm Lüftern.








*verwendete Lüfter:*


Als Vergleichslüfter kamen folgende Modelle zum Einsatz:


XILENCE 140mm Gehäuselüfter, 3Pin & Big 4Pin, schwarz 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Technische Daten: 

Abmessungen: 140 x 140 x 25 mm 
Spannung: 12 VDC 
Anlaufspannung: 6 VDC 
Energieverbrauch: 2,4 W 
Nennstrom: 0,20 A 
Lüfterdrehzahl: 1.300 RPM +/- 10% 
Lüfterlager: Sleeve Bearing 
Anschlüsse: Big 4Pin und 3Pin Molex 
Max. Luftdurchsatz: 53,9 CFM 
Geräuschpegel: 20 dB/A 
Gewicht: 147 g 
Prüfzeichen: CE, FCC, RoHS 
Hersteller-Webseite: www.xilencepower.de 


Gelid Wing 12 UV Blue 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dimension (mm): 120 x 120 x 25 
Garantie (Jahre): 5 
Gewicht (g): 119 
Kabellänge (mm): 500 
Lärmniveau (dBA): 12 - 25 
Lüftergeschwindigkeit (RPM): 1500 
Lager: Nanoflux Lager (NFB) 
Luftstrom (CFM): 64.3 
Sicherheitscertifikate: UL, CUL, CE, RoHS Compliant 
Spannung (V): 12 
Stecker: 3 Pin Molex 
Stromstärke (A): 0.22 



Noiseblocker SilentFan XL2 Rev. 3 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Technische Daten XL2 Rev. 3.0:

Maße : 120x120x25mm
Gewicht : 120g 
Nennspannung : 12-13,2 V 
Startspannung : <6 Volt 
Leistungsaufnahme : 3,24 Watt
Eingangstrom : 0,27A (Max)
Nenndrehzahl : 1500 (+/- 10%) 
Dielektrische Festigkeit : 5 mA (Max)
Druck : 1,044 mm-H2O
Luftförderleistung : 98 m3/h 
Lautstärke: 21 dB/A
MTBF (25°C) : 80 000 Std. 
Anschluss : 3 Pin Molex mit Tachosignalleitung 




Zaward Fan Stay 140mm 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Technische Daten:

Lüfter Modell-Nr B14025HB-3M 
Lüfterfarbe: transparent 
Drehzahlen: 1800 U/Min (mit VR: 500-1800 U/Min) 
Luftdurchsatz: 103,50 CFM 
Geräuschniveau: 38,13 dB (mit VR: 18~38,13 dB) 
Lager: Kugellager 
Spannung: 12V 
Nennstrom: 0,38A 
Energie: 4,56W 
MTBF: 40.000 Hrs bei 25°C, 65% rel. Luftfeuchtigkeit 
Abmessungen Lüfter: 140x140x25 mm 
Lüfterhalterung: 152x152x10 mm 
Lüfterhalterungsstrebe: 68x100x22 mm 
Verstärkungsstrebe: 150x60x10 mm 



Yate Loon D12SL-12 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Technische Daten: 

•Maße: 120 x 120 x 25 mm
•Spannung: 12 Volt
•Drehzahl: 1350 U/min
•Airflow: 47.0 CFM / 79.9 m³/h
•Geräuschpegel: 28 dB(A)
•Anschluss: 3pin
•Kabellänge: ca. 30cm
•Bronzelager






*Testergebnisse:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Fazit:*

Bei den Triebwerkslüftern handelt es sich zweifellos um hochwertige und leise Lüfter. Basierend auf der seit Jahren bewährten und
vielfach ausgezeichneten Noiseblocker Technologie hat man einen kompetenten Partner für die Entwicklung dieser neuartigen Lüfter gefunden. Die Ventilatoren sind praktisch frei von Nebengeräuschen und selbst bei 800 U/Min. vergleichsweise angenehm leise.
Wie bereits erwähnt, sind die Lüfter in erster Linie für die saugende Montage konzipiert und konnten hier tatsächlich ihr volles
Potenzial ausspielen ! Im Vergleich zum besten 120mm Lüfters dieses Testfeldes, liegen die Triebwerke satte 2.4° vorne. Dies ist schon
ein recht beachtlicher Wert, wofür manche User ihren CPU Kühler wechseln, oder gar einen anderen Radiator kaufen würden.
Natürlich darf man den Anschaffungspreis nicht ausser Acht lassen: Knapp 26 EUR für einen Lüfter ist sicher kein Schnäppchen !
Für Enthusiasten, die stets das Optimum wünschen, oder generell User, bei denen der Kaufpreis nicht an erster Stelle rangiert,
sind die TFC Triebwerke eine gute Wahl. Auch der Einsatz als Gehäuselüfter ist eine Option und beleuchtet lassen sich schöne Effekte erzielen.
Für den geneigten Modder und den User mit dem Hang zu etwas besonderem können die Triebwerke empfohlen werden, Sparfüchse und
Preis/Leistungsfans finden in anderen Modellen natürlich eher ihre Favoriten. Das Exklusive war noch nie günstig zu bekommen  
Wünschenswert wären die Lüfter zusätzlich in einer 140mm Variante, doch ob es dazu kommt, ist leider ungewiss. 

Zum Schluss ein Hinweis: Die beiliegenden Schrauben sind beim Einsatz ohne Entkoppler etwas zu lang, man sollte hier entsprechende Lüfterentkoppler in die Verpackung legen, denn bei den meisten Radiatoren sind Entkoppler nicht im Lieferumfang !



*Danksagung:*


Mein Dank für den Support bei diesem Test gilt den folgenden Firmen: www.a-c-shop.de - www.feser-one.com - www.alphacool.de - www.mips-computer.de - www.blacknoise.de - www.gelidsolutions.com - www.laing.de - www.watercool.de - www.jet-computer.de


----------



## bundymania (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

.....


----------



## graebens (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

Bundy für President 
mal wieder ein schönes Review, nur das mir das Triebwerk einfach zu fett ist und auch nicht zu meinem Tower passt


----------



## Monsterclock (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

sehr schönes review


----------



## steinschock (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

Schöner Test 

Aber wegen mangelnder Verfügbarkeit, 
hab ich 5 NB-MF gekauft.
Damit ist das Lüfterbudget auf Jahre aufgebraucht.  

Ich hab auch festgestellt das shrouds blasend nichts bringen,
besonders mit geringer Drehzahl.


----------



## nemetona (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

Feiner Test 

Ich persönlich hätte im Vergleich auch gern ein Paar S-Flex mit gesehen, aber es ist sicher schwer es "jeden" recht zu machen


----------



## derLordselbst (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

Scheinen ja wirklich keine schlechten Lüfter zu sein. 

Leider hat es aber TFC geschafft, optisch bestimmt nicht jeden Modder zu erreichen. Ich persönlich bin da eigentlich nicht sonderlich heikel, finde die Teile aber äußerst unelegant.

Natürlich kann man immer Tausend Sachen mehr testen. Spannend fände ich aber die Frage, ob sich andere Lüfter mit Shroud (die dann immer noch billiger sind...) genauso gut bei gleicher Lautstärke schlagen.


----------



## Bu11et (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

Guter Test . Ich denke trotz des hohen Preises werden die Teile sicher einige Käufer finden.


----------



## Amigo (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

Das 1200rpm Diagram lässt mich doch sehr schmunzeln... wobei für die meißten hier der Betrieb mit diesem Wert nicht relevant ist. 

Ich würd die nicht kaufen...


----------



## exa (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

ich auch nicht, P/L stimmt einfach nicht...

Angaben zur Lautheit gibts keine???


----------



## bundymania (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

ein anderes Review habe ich in Italien entdeckt, schaut mal rein:

Google Translate


----------



## kmf (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

Schöner Test, aber ich glaub, ich werde mit meinen be quiet SilentWings à 10€/Stück aus'm aktuellen PCGH/Conrad-Angebot besser bedient sein. Diese Lüfter bauen erheblich flacher und bei beengten Cases, wie das mehrheitlich der Fall ist, sind die Triebwerke einfach NoGo-Klötze. Außerdem scheinen sie mir bei gleicher Drehzahl sogar etwas lauter zu sein.


----------



## Bu11et (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

Nen Radisandwitch wär doch mal was .


----------



## bundymania (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

Da lacht er....der Jefim 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hektor123 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

krank...^^

Kann man zum tapezieren auch als Trittleiter benutzen


----------



## Monsterclock (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

war dieses Radi sandwich mal in betrieb oder nur zu Spaß aufgebaut?


----------



## exa (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

so, jetz oben und unten noch Triebwerke dran, und dann ist das Teil genauso hoch wie der Rechner^^


----------



## Marquis (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

Hab mir die auch mal bestellt, wir bei mir ein ziemlich aggressives Sandwich, 6 Lüfter auf einen Radiator 

Edit: Das von Bundy ist aber unschlagbar.


----------



## bundymania (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> war dieses Radi sandwich mal in betrieb oder nur zu Spaß aufgebaut?


 
just for fun - 9 Lüfter waren auch schon mal für ne Fotosession montiert 

8 Stück von den TK122 hätte ich noch abzugeben


----------



## Marquis (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

Hmph, das sagste jetzt!
Hast du noch Bilder von dem 9er?


----------



## bundymania (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

ja vielleicht, ich suche mal


----------



## kmf (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*



Hektor123 schrieb:


> krank...^^
> 
> Kann man zum tapezieren auch als Trittleiter benutzen


Aber echt! 

Wer stellt sich so was ins Wohnzimmer? 

Aber irgendwie turbogeil sieht das Ding schon aus.


----------



## drunkendj (1. November 2009)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

Hallo, weiß jemand wo man die Monsta Radis noch kaufen kann? Mfg


----------



## bundymania (1. November 2009)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

Ja:

HighFlow Computer Cooling Shop - Uw shop voor PC waterkoeling, luchtkoeling, modding, behuizingen en gaming!

www.it-servide.be

Canada Best Water Cooling Store


----------



## drunkendj (1. November 2009)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

Danke!


----------



## bundymania (3. November 2009)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

Als AddOn gibt es demnächst neue Ecken für die Triebwerke


Dazu habe ich folgende Info erhalten:


Was bringen diese Ecken ? :



1. Optikveränderung für diejenigen, welche die langen Gummiecken nicht mögen und die es anders wollen

2. Einsatz von kürzeren Schrauben möglich (Diese sind im Lieferumfang enthalten)

3. Extra Entwicklung für Radi Sandwich Installation

4. In verschiedenen Farben erhältlich. Schwarz/Blau/Rot/Grün


----------



## hzdriver (6. November 2009)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

Platz voraus gesetzt , wären Sie eine gute Alternative , mfg


----------



## NikNolte7 (24. April 2010)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

wie baut man die Lüfter am besten ein, wenn sie unter dem Radi arbeiten sollen ..??
Luft nach unten oder oben pusten ??


----------



## bundymania (24. April 2010)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

saugend - so wie auf meinen Bildern zu sehen, anders herum verschenkst du Leistung !


----------



## Professor Frink (24. April 2010)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

boa, solche Monster auf einem Radi zerstörn doch erstmal gepflegt die Optik ! Bei mir zumindest.
Aber wenn man wirklich nur OCen will, sehen die Dinger ja ganz gut aus.
Schönes review


----------



## NikNolte7 (24. April 2010)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*



bundymania schrieb:


> saugend - so wie auf meinen Bildern zu sehen, anders herum verschenkst du Leistung !



D.h. unter dem Radi montiert und die Luft durch den Radi von außen nach innen ziehen...
Ich sauge dann also die Luft in das Gehäuse hinein...


----------



## bundymania (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: TFC Triebwerk - der ultimative Radiatorlüfter ?*

Das AddOn ist nun auf der Feser Seite zu finden:

TFC - The Feser Company


----------

